# Angeln in Zandvoort / NL allg.?



## Harry Hecht (19. Juni 2004)

Tja, nun stehe ich da. 
 Wollte im Sommer eigentlich mit meiner Madame für ein paar Tage zum Tegernsee, einfach so zum abspannen. 
 SIE will jedoch nach Zandvoort... #q
 Weiß zufällig jemand, ob es da ein nettes Gewässer gibt? 
 Ich angel ohne Boot und meistens auf Friedfisch. 
 Und wie sieht es mit Angelschein etc. aus? Gilt der deutsche überhaupt? 
 Wenn es passt, könnt ich mir ja die Diskussion sparen und mich auf Zandvoort einlassen... 
 Schon mal vielen Dank für ein paar Infos...


----------



## Kölschfan (13. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Zandvoort / NL allg.?*

Vielleicht ist die Antwort etwas spät. 

Aber in den Dünen von Zandvoort gibt es einen schönen kleinen Süsswassersee welcher teils sehr große Karpfen enthält. Ich hab dort schon oft anderen Kollegen zugesehen. Einfache Montage und als Köder ein viertel oder halbes Brötchen schwimmend. Ansonsten gibt es gerade in der Gegend zwischen Zandvoort/Haarlem unzählige Polder mit riesigen Mengen an Hecht und Zander.


----------



## Osning (14. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Zandvoort / NL allg.?*

sportvissen.nl


----------



## gufipanscher (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Zandvoort / NL allg.?*

Trotz der Suchfunktion bin ich  nicht schlauer geworden :c


 Kennt sich da jmd aus? Amsterdam/Zandvoort?

Die nächsten paar Tage gehts mit dem Camper an den Walchensee und danach wär ich gern an die Ostsee, aber die Madame will auch weg und zwar nach Holland #t.

Will mal nicht sooooo sein und ihr den Wunsch nicht abschlagen.... aber fischen!

Jetzt meine Frage, wo auf was?
Nordsee kenn ich mich mal gar nicht aus, bin aber nicht abgeneigt (wolfsbarsche?, platte,...)
und bei den holländischen kanälen hab ich keine ahnung zu lizenzen and so on.

kann mir jmd was empfehlen?

gruß Jul


----------



## ShiggaMausi (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Zandvoort / NL allg.?*

Hallo allerseits,
ich schätze zwar das es für diese Anfrage hier zu spät ist, aber besser spät als nie. :q

Also ich wohne ca ne viertel std von Zandvoort entfernt.
Ich war dort auch schon Angeln, allerdings auf einem naja quasi Campingplatz. Dort gibt es eine Seite wo man garnicht Angeln darf, das wollen die Ferienhausbesitzer nicht. 
Dann ist es absolut nicht ratsam im Sommer, bis auf Anfang des Sommers, dort angeln zu gehen, da zur Sommerzeit viele viele Jugendliche sind die euch dann auch gerne mal eure Routen und zubehör klauen wenn ihr nicht aufpasst. Mir und meinem Freund ist es fast schon 2 mal passiert. 
Also wenn ihr angeln gehn wollt, dann müsst ihr auf jeden fall auf der hut sein. was andere gewässer dort betrifft habe ich selbst leider noch keine erfahrung.

Nun zu dem Thema wegen Tagesschein und so.
Also am Campingteich braucht man kein Angelschein. Da das Privatbesitz ist. Ich glaube da braucht man nicht mal einen Anglerschein. 
Ansonsten wenn man in den Niederlanden allgemein Angeln möchte gibt es einen Jahresschein. Der auf bestimmte Gebiete begrenzt ist und kostet zwischen 40 und 50 euro. 
Gilt aber egal ab welchem datum ihr den kauft nur bis zum 31.12. des jeweiligen Jahres.

So ich hofft ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen 


liebe Grüße und Petri Heil
Sonja


----------

